# Restaurar o /etc/group ?

## Kobal

Eu mechi no /etc/group, quando fiz um reboot ele desconfigurou, entao eu peguei o /etc/group- e coloquei no /etc/group mais agora o emerge não funciona mais e a  adsl conecta mais da erro. 

Eu tava mechendo no grupo pra tentar adicionar um user pra entrar no X com modulos NVIDIA, se alguem souber tb como faz pra user normal usar o startx com modulos da NVIDIA. 

Segue:

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root

floppy::11:root

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

cron::16:cron

console::17:

audio::18:

cdrom::19:

dialout::20:root

ftp::21:

sshd::22:

at::25:at

tape::26:root

video::27:root

squid::31:squid

gdm::32:gdm

xfs::33:xfs

games::35:

named::40:named

mysql:x:60:

postgres::70:

cdrw::80:

apache::81:

nut::84:

usb::85:

vpopmail:x:89:

users::100:games

nofiles:x:200:

qmail:x:201:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

slocate::245:

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

----------

## fernandotcl

O user normal pode entrar sem problemas no X com os drivers da NVIDIA.

Quanto ao adsl, talvez o problema seja colocar o root no grupo do tty. Eu não sei com certeza, porque estou no Windows...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kobal

Resolvido, agora falta saber como usar NVIDIA no X com user normal.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Resolvido, agora falta saber como usar NVIDIA no X com user normal.

 

Não precisa fazer nada. Você está tendo mensagens de erro?

----------

## Kobal

Não aparece menssagem de erro, a tela fica preta e trava, eu tive olhando no forum eles mandaram fazer chmod 666 /dev/nvidia* eu fiz chmod 755 /dev/nvidia* não adiantou nada.

----------

## Kobal

So uma pergunta besta aproveitando o topico, instalar o Gentoo com a L2 desabilitada influência no desempenho dele depois ?

----------

## codemaker

Tens isto no teu xorg.conf ou XF86Config:

```

 Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## Kobal

Tem sim, mais tão comentados #

----------

## pilla

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> So uma pergunta besta aproveitando o topico, instalar o Gentoo com a L2 desabilitada influência no desempenho dele depois ?

 

Nao se habilitares a L2 de novo.

----------

## codemaker

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Tem sim, mais tão comentados #

 

Descomenta.

----------

## r3pek

k kernel tens? eu tive esse problema com o 2.6.7. ha uma opção k tens k desactivar no kernel senão a makina crasha.

a opção é:

Kernel Hacking -> Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb

^^ Esta opção tem que estar desactivada.

----------

## Mythos

eu tenho com 4kb os stacks e a máquina não encrava  :Smile: 

ATI power  :Razz: 

----------

## Kobal

To instalando tudo do zero, ficou muito lento. Uma pena.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *codemaker wrote:*   

>  *Kobal wrote:*   Tem sim, mais tão comentados # 
> 
> Descomenta.

 

Recomenta.  :Very Happy:  É pra placas NVIDIA, não use DRI.

Quanto aos 4KB, dá problema mesmo com drivers NVIDIA. Também tinha problema com kernels compilados com REGPARM, mas acho que esses já foram resolvidos com os novos drivers 5xxx.

Em todo caso, você poderia ter tentado fazer um "modprobe nvidia". Na maioria das vezes as pessoas não colocam "nvidia" no modules.autoload.d e o driver é carregado com o XFree. Se eu não me engano existe também o problema de incompatibilidade entre o nvidia-glx e o nvidia-kernel, e isso é mais facilmente diagnosticado quando se carrega os módulos com output pro console, i.e., manualmente.

Ou senão, você poderia passar pra nós o log do Xorg. Talvez até logar por si só, fazendo um "startx 2>xorg.log" e postando esse log.

----------

## Kobal

Pra semana eu tento isso.

----------

## Kobal

Problema resolvido com a 6 dos driver   :Very Happy:   inclusive aparece o login NVIDIA   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Problema resolvido com a 6 dos driver    inclusive aparece o login NVIDIA  

 

Coloca no xorg.conf, para não aparecer (demora muito pra sumir):

```
Option "NoLogo" "1"
```

----------

## Kobal

Thks, pra que serve usar drivers otimizados pra vga no Linux ? O que melhora ?

----------

## pilla

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Thks, pra que serve usar drivers otimizados pra vga no Linux ? O que melhora ?

 

a velocidade de atualização do vga?  :Razz: 

----------

## jcarlos

resolve o problema /c 4k stacks, estou /c kernel 2.6.7 e 4k stacks e nvidia6xxxx rodando ok

Só utilizo os drivers oficiais da nvidia por causa do opengl (glx) caso contrário ficaria nos oficiais do xorg mesmo

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Thks, pra que serve usar drivers otimizados pra vga no Linux ? O que melhora ?

 

Você quer dizer acelerados por hardware? Bom, o X fica levemente mais rápido, porque algumas poucas operações são repassadas diretamente pra placa de vídeo. Agora se você utiliza aplicativos 3d, como jogos, a performance melhora muito, porque eles se baseam em bibliotecas que fazem com que a placa de vídeo seja responsável pela renderização, deixando a CPU livre pra outras operações, e mesmo renderizando com uma qualidade e velocidade que a CPU sozinha não poderia ter.

Será que eu entendi sua pergunta?  :Confused: 

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  Bom, o X fica levemente mais rápido, porque algumas poucas operações são repassadas diretamente pra placa de vídeo. 

 

Essa resposta que espera. 

E que fiquei na duvida se o linux necissitava tanto assim de uma boa placa de video para o sistema, sem fazer uso de games.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> E que fiquei na duvida se o linux necissitava tanto assim de uma boa placa de video para o sistema, sem fazer uso de games.

 

Precisar, não precisa. O X<org|Free> sempre foi considerado meio lento, mas com uma placa de vídeo onboard de 4MB deve funcionar muito bem também. A não ser, é claro, que você queira instalar um ambiente como KDE ou Looking Glass.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  A não ser, é claro, que você queira instalar um ambiente como KDE ou Looking Glass. 

 

O  KDE faz um bom uso (aproveitamento ) da VGA ? E o Gnome ?

Se ele , o Kde, fizer um aproveitamento melhor do hardware, eu pulo fora do Gnome.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    A não ser, é claro, que você queira instalar um ambiente como KDE ou Looking Glass.  
> 
> O  KDE faz um bom uso (aproveitamento ) da VGA ? E o Gnome ?

 

Dizem que o KDE é o maior comedor de memória entre os ambientes atuais. Só perdeu o trono agora, para o Looking Glass. O Gnome é mais level, mas não muito mais leve. É mais sano, mais não come pouca memória não.  :Very Happy: 

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Se ele , o Kde, fizer um aproveitamento melhor do hardware, eu pulo fora do Gnome.

 

Os dois são lentos. Se você quer uma DE rápida e que aproveita bem hardware, tente o Xfce. Se você não ligar pra DEs, sugiro que tente Openbox, Fluxbox, ou até mesmo o excelente WMI.  :Very Happy: 

----------

